# ars antiqua own kind gesualdo unusual polyphony avant-garde Fulber dee Chartres



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*ars antiqua own kind gesualdo unusual polyphony avant-garde Fulber de Chartres*

Im convinced Fulber de Chartres on la reverdie at least is unsual, female voice mix whit male voice this did not occurred as prima norma in classical composer of ars antiqua.

I want to know if there are more cd of this gentelman please?
Quite ethrical stuff woaw
:tiphat:


----------

